# Viscount Aerospace.....



## bonk man (5 Nov 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200399512299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Complete with original "Death Forks" .... I would bid on this one if it was the right size, really nice bike with killer forks


----------

